# Diner at The Gallery Restaurant in Charlotte....



## Zwiefel (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry for the crappy formatting here..having a technology challenge I haven't sorted out yet. This was an amazing meal...probably the best meal I've had in a restaurant. We chose the 6 course tasting and let the guys in the kitchen have at it. KnyfeKnerd and the rest of the team did an amazing job. Literally nothing was wrong....and I really enjoyed a few items that I would have never ordered from the menu.





```

```




Nutella Martini. Surpisingly well balanced, kind of like an adult chocolate milk.



A starter of 5 caviars with house-made creme fresch, and fresh thyme. Served on a 240MM wa-gyuto with kuro uchi, maybe KK will identify it for us.



None of it survived......nice custom handle on the knife too...



Seared scallops with purple cauliflower, kohlrabi, light green cauliflower, and micro-greens...with a sauce of bacon and figs. An amazingly complex and well-balanced dish.



Sous vide (guessing) pork belly with chiffonade of mustard greens, sweet soy, rice, napa cabbage. This was the best item of the night. The pork was the best I've ever had...succulent, salty, rich, deeply caramelized...simply amazing



Sliced ribeye, topped with a quail egg and served over forbidden wild rice, white asparagus, and a sauce of truffle oil and black garlic. Garnished with sunflower greens. Incredible textures and flavors....not quite the equal of the pork though



Forgot the cheese course...Dessert was chocolate torte, cherry turnover, and graham cracker ice cream. All very well executed, but the ice cream was brilliant.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 20, 2013)

Glad you guys had a good time.
The knife is a 280mm Takeda with MHenry handle. I take very little credit for the meal. My chef and team are incredibly talented. I consider myself very lucky to work with some of the smartest and most talented guys around. The ability to source top-notch local produce and proteins sets us apart from others in the area as well.
I wish you and your lovely wife were going further north on your trip. JohnnyChance's restaurant FireBox is one of the best meals I've ever had. 
KKF Konnection!


----------



## labor of love (Jun 20, 2013)

MHenry handle? ill keep that in mind. very nice.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a mhenry handle an its so comfortable. That is a sweet idea, playing on a knife. I would love it, it would just take a lot of trust in your customer, lol! Looks like a great meal, cheers!


----------



## berko (Jun 20, 2013)

so what if 20 tables order that menu at the same time. do you have 20 of those knifes flyin around? and do the service and dishwashers know how to treat it?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 20, 2013)

The waiter was slightly alarmed when he realized it was a real knife.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 20, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> The waiter was slightly alarmed when he realized it was a real knife.



Bonus Points!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm a little disappointed that you didn't lick that Takeda clean!:knife:


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 20, 2013)

DeepCSweede said:


> I'm a little disappointed that you didn't lick that Takeda clean!:knife:


In the South, that is only permissible if the tablecloth isn't linen.


----------

